
Should I flip or should I build? - jkopelman
http://www.beyondvc.com/2007/10/should-i-flip-o.html
======
karzeem
Not a bad read, but his words aren't chosen terribly well--he comes off as
suggesting that flipping comes before building. Even setting yourself up for
an early acquisition takes a lot of work and a pretty good-sized chunk of time
(e.g. reddit). The decision isn't so much about how much work to do as it is
about how much risk you're willing to tolerate--a big chance at (relatively)
small money vs. a small chance at big money. Sim gets into that, but I didn't
expect it from the title.

------
amalcon
Summary: \- Value is an exponential on total time (with a base >1) \- Odds of
success are an exponential on total time (with a base <1) \- Making the growth
and success happen both take a lot of work

Therefore, if it's worth it to you to put in that work, and can tolerate the
risk, build. If not, try to trick someone into buying you when your value is
mostly hype. Good advice, if a little obvious.

------
edw519
The chart is interesting.

What makes the "Hard Work" in Phase II different from the hard work in Phase
I?

